# What's the difference between space & room?



## ILOVEZNZ

<<This is a composite thread.
#1 *What's the difference between space & room?* May 2005
#10 *space vs room* September 2005
#35 *room/place/space* July 2006
#39 *space and room* August 2006
#41 *room/space* December 2006
#43 *room/space* December 2006

All easily found by searching this forum for room space >>



I know both of them can mean "the size of... (things like this,result from my poor expression capabilty,I can't tell ),but,what is their difference?


----------



## jacinta

Space and room have the same meaning when they are describing the capacity of something:

There is no space/room for you in the car.
I don't have any space/room here.  Move over!!
I'll make some space/room for you on the shelf for your things.

These words are not synonymous when room is preceded by an article and it is describing the specific place of a building:

I painted the room white.
This house is huge.  There must be 20 rooms.
We are in room number 34.

Does this answer your question?


----------



## ILOVEZNZ

Thanks.......But one more question,does space a countable noun while room not?


----------



## jacinta

Both of the words are countable and noncoutable.  It depends on the context.  Look at these examples:
*Countable:*
There are three rooms in the cottage:  one bedroom, a kitchen and a bath.  
I have a space between my front teeth.
There are two spaces left on the bus.

*Noncountable:*
There is no room on the bus for anymore passengers.
There is no space left on the bus for anymore passengers.
Space is the final frontier.  We will expect more space exploration in the future.

How's that?
Ask more questions if you don't understand


----------



## ILOVEZNZ

When they are describing the capacity of something,room is a uncountable noun?
For instance:There are not enough spaces here--------There is not enough room here.
Am I right?


----------



## cuchuflete

ILOVEZNZ said:
			
		

> When they are describing the capacity of something,room is a uncountable noun?
> For instance:There are not enough spaces here--------There is not enough room here.
> Am I right?



You are correct.  Imagine a parking lot. There are many (countable) parking spaces.  There is a lot of (uncountable) room to park your car.

cheers,
Cuchuflete


----------



## LV4-26

Couldn't one say, (even with a parking lot with clearly outlined parking spaces)

_There's not enough space for me to park in._

?


----------



## cuchuflete

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Couldn't one say, (even with a parking lot with clearly outlined parking spaces)
> 
> _There's not enough space for me to park in._
> 
> ?



Yes Jean Michel, you may say this.  However, you may not say, "There are not enough rooms for me to park in."  You may say "There is enough room for me to park."

regards,
Cuchu


----------



## mjscott

Also, "There is not enough space to park your car," could be mistaken for there being only one parking space left and that some people park crooked in their designated parking spaces.
-I don't think you can make itto in that parking *space*! You don't have enough *room*!
--Oh, yeah--I have *space* to get the car in there. We'll have *room* to get the car in!
-But will we have *room* to open the doors once we're parked?
--I'll park next to the driver's door. We can both get out my side of the car. Let _him_ figure out how to get the *room* to open his door! Maybe next time he won't take up more than one *space* for parking!

....If this dialogue sounds too realistic, it's because I have heard it before from someone near to me who values space for parking and room to get out of the car. Personally I'd rather give other parker some space and find room for my car across the street. Peace.


----------



## WalkintheMoonlight

Hi all! 
When I want to say, there's not much space left in driver C in my computer, may I use room here? What's the difference between the two words? 
Thanks!


----------



## modgirl

WalkintheMoonlight said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> When I want to say, there's not much space left in driver C in my computer, may I use room here? What's the difference between the two words?
> Thanks!


 
Hello, could you please tell us which two words?


----------



## VenusEnvy

modgirl said:
			
		

> Hello, could you please tell us which two words?


Space vs. Room, as in the title



			
				WalkintheMoonlight said:
			
		

> When I want to say, there's not much *space  * left in driver C in my computer, may I use *room  * here? What's the difference between the two words?


----------



## WalkintheMoonlight

Yes, *space* and *room*.  Thanks, Venus!


----------



## modgirl

Oh, okay. Yes, you can substitute_ room_ for _space_ in that context.

The way your original sentence was written, I thought you were speaking about something slightly different.


----------



## Kimmy81

WalkintheMoonlight said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> When I want to say, there's not much space left in driver C in my computer, may I use room here? What's the difference between the two words?
> Thanks!


 
Hi WalkintheMoonlight. 

Yes, you can say *room* instead of *space* in this context.
You made one mistake here, maybe it was a typo, but still: *drive* *C*, not *driver*. 


Regards,
Kimmy


----------



## WalkintheMoonlight

I'm sorry for my typo, all! Thank you for your reminding, Kimmy!


----------



## modgirl

Actually, I usually hear the term referred to as C drive in the US.


----------



## daviesri

As stated, you can use room for space in this context.  But, these word are not interchangeable in all context.

fyi:  Drive C is commonly called the "C drive" or the "C: drive" (pick your spelling).


----------



## EmmaPeel

I find this thread interesting. 
Could English native speakers give examples where you use *'room' * or *'space'*, please?

e.g. there is enough *room * for everybody here.


----------



## charlie2

EmmaPeel said:
			
		

> I find this thread interesting.
> Could English native speakers give examples where you use *'room' *or *'space'*, please?
> 
> e.g. there is enough *room *for everybody here.


 
Hi Emma,
Could this be what you want? 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=31409


----------



## Gordonedi

EmmaPeel said:
			
		

> I find this thread interesting.
> Could English native speakers give examples where you use *'room' * or *'space'*, please?
> 
> e.g. there is enough *room * for everybody here.



Do you mean that you would like some examples of where the words are not interchangeable ?


----------



## mora

Hola

Room and space are not interchangable:

(espacio de astronautas)
The rocket will be sent into space.

(sitio para algo)
There is a special space in the garden for that tree. 

(espacio claro)
There is a 30mm clear space between the buildings. 

(espaciar)
When you plant the trees, space them 3m apart.

(espacio de tiempo)
We made it happen in a short space of time.

(cuarto de edificio)
There are 12 rooms in the house.
Are we ordering room service?

Mora


----------



## EmmaPeel

Thank you all. 
I was not sure *space * and *room * were always interchangeable when they both mean an amount of space. 
But there are contexts where people would prefer using *space * rather than *room * and vice-versa, isnt'it ?
(like for the C: drive)


----------



## WalkintheMoonlight

Thank you all! I think I've found out the difference between them, and what's more, I've learned C drive or C: drive. Thanks!


----------



## panjandrum

EmmaPeel said:
			
		

> I was not sure *space *and *room *were always interchangeable when they both mean an amount of space.
> But there are contexts where people would prefer using *space *rather than *room *and vice-versa, _aren't there_ ?
> (like for the C: drive)


These comments are specifically about *space* and *room* to mean uncountable amounts of room or space - trying to find out if I have a preference, and if so, is it rational 
Comments are about my personal preferences, not grammatical correctness.

When the lift (elevator for AE) doors open and it looks full, I would say "Is there *room* for another one," or "Can you make *room* for another one." I wouldn't use *space*. 

In general if I am being negative (doesn't often happen) I use *room*. 
There's no *room* for anything else in my suitcase.
There's no *room* on the disc for any more .AVI files.

The more I think about it, the more I become convinced that I don't use *space* in that very general sense. I couldn't say "Make *space* for me on the bench" - that would have to be *room*. I might say "Make a *space* for me on the bench". 

Each *space* example that comes to my mind seems to want *a space*. Even for computer discs, where I am entirely comfortable with *disc space*, I would still say there is no *room* on the disc.

Make room for... OK
Leave room for... OK
No room for... OK
I need more room. OK

Make *space* for... No? (*a space* would be OK)
Leave *space* for... No? (*a space* would be OK)
No *space* for... No?
I need more *space*. Ah, now that's interesting - not at all the same thing as the *room* version.

*I need more room* - seems to be a physical statement, that I, or I and my equipment, will not fit into the available space.
*I need more space* - seems to me to be more abstract. I could be somewhere where there was room for me OK, but still I felt I needed more space. 

Hmmmmm.
Fascinating question 
It needs more thought.
I'll have to find a space for it later - no room in my diary just now.


----------



## GenJen54

Originally posted by *mora: *

There is a special space in the garden for that tree.While this is not technically incorrect, I believe it would be better to say:* "There is a special place*_ in the garden for that tree_." Or, "_I cleared out *some space* over there for that tree_."

Generally, space is not used with the indefinite artice "a," unless it is referring to a parking space. 

We made it happen in a short space of time. Again, while this is not incorrect, it is awkward. I would say, _"We made it happen in a short *amount* of time."_


----------



## mylam

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> Generally, space is not used with the indefinite artice "a," unless it is referring to a parking space.


 
Sorry GenJen54, but I disagree. *A space* is used to mean a designated area, a place. As in... "I wish there were *a space* for my computer on my desk." "Did you save *a space* for me on the bleachers?" "There's *a space* to park in!"


----------



## Gordonedi

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *mora:
> 
> Generally, space is not used with the indefinite artice "a," unless it is referring to a parking space. *


*

My experience is that the word "space" can be used with the indefinite article in a variety of situations not involving car parking :

"Can you find a space in the wardrobe for this coat ?"
"Please keep me a space on the bench."
"Is there a space on the notice board for this poster ?"




			We made it happen in a short space of time.  Again, while this is not incorrect, it is awkward.  I would say, "We made it happen in a short amount of time."

Click to expand...

Even that is rather awkward.  I'd just say "We made it happen in a short time."  At least that does away with the debate regarding the "final frontier".   *


----------



## panjandrum

For the particular usage I listed earlier #16, my choice is between *a space* and *room*.

But there are some contexts where space without any attachment is essential. Space does not permit a comprehensive list


----------



## GenJen54

Just to defend my position, I did not give an absolute, but instead said space is _*"generally"*_ used without the indefinite article. In my experience, when referring to general space and *not* a pre-determined space or "area," (parking space/bench space), I forego the indefinite article.  

Using Gordonedi and Mylam's replies, this now begs the question, what is the difference in meaning between the following?

I wish there were a space on my desk for my computer. - *specific amount of space*
I wish there were space on my desk for my computer. - *not specific space*

Is there a space on the notice board for this poster? - *specific amount of space*
Is there space on the notice board for this poster? - *not specific space*

Is the "a" necessary to convey the meaning that what you seek is a pre-determined (in your mind) amount of space/room? Do these not mean the same thing in the context provided?

Edit:  Thanks Panj for la petite correction!


----------



## panjandrum

GenJen - I don't think your position needs defending 
This may well be a matter of personal choice.

Looking at the examples you gave - I can't answer your exact question.
Let me take the notice board version 

Is there a space on the notice board for this poster?
Is there *room* on the notice board for this poster?

The blue question asks if there is a particular place on the notice board where you should put this particular poster.

The green question - as amended - asks if there is anywhere on the notice board where this poster will fit.

Repeat caution: This is my personal understanding, not based on any other authority


----------



## GenJen54

This may be another example of AE/BE difference, or horror of horrors  - I dun lurn'd wrong.

In my experience, "space" *may* refer to: 

- any space
- available space
- empty space

For example: 

Is there any space left on the bulletin board?  
Is there any available space left on the table?
Is that space available?  I'd like to post something there.

The first two examples can be interchanged with room.  In the third example, which refers to "specific space" via use of "that," the meaning would change if "room" were used.  "That room" is different than "that space."

Maybe the issue is becoming more complicated than it need be.


----------



## mylam

I agree 100% with Panj's analysis of the "notice board" sentences. As for the computer... actually I'd rather put the computer on the desk than put the desk on the computer.  

I wish there were a space on my desk for my computer. - *specific amount of space *
I wish there were space on my desk for my computer. - *not specific space*

To me, the blue sentence means that I wish I had a designated space on my desk, like right in front of me, where there was always room for my computer. But sometimes I fill that area with other things and then have no place for the computer, or have to put the computer elsewhere on the desk.

The green sentence means that there is nowhere on the desk to put the computer, because the desk is full of other things or is too small or....


----------



## mora

Hello

What is commonplace language in one English-speaking country often sounds awkward in another. The wealth of synonyms found in English is one of its great strengths. Rather than discourage it, I think we should encourage the correct use of a greater variety of words, rather than restrict our vocabularies to the most commonly encountered words or set phrases. For people just learning English, this richness makes things easier because they can choose between 'room' or 'space' by the word that is easier for them to pronounce, provided they understand when they are synonyms and when they are not. 

I based my original response on entries in my Oxford Dictionary (Amercian Edition) and my Webster's Dictionary, which both define 'space' as 'an interval of time', and also as 'an empty area, room for something'. 

Mora


----------



## nurdug51

I always have difficulties when to use which of the words above.
Speaking about a group of people for example, would you say:
_they didn't have enough place / space / room to put up their tents
_In fact I think it would be better to say:
_there wasn't enough place / space / room to put up their tents.
_But which of the three is possible or best?

And please correct my mistakes in the messages.


----------



## suzi br

I wouldnt use place in these examples, but the other two seem interchangeable in this camping context.  You can also use either of teh sentence patterns that you suggest.


----------



## coconutpalm

After reading GenJen's two links, I come to the conclusion that &quot;space&quot; generally have more sense of regular shape, while &quot;room&quot; expresses the idea that the capacity is of no regular shape. I don't know how to say it clearly! For example, parking space, a space for the (&quot;solid&quot; regularly shaped) computer, a seating space in the car; room for someone (not regularly shaped, but of course perfectly shaped ^*o*^), room for being able to get out of the car, like in Mjscott's dialogue. So I will use either in the title example. &quot;room&quot; when you have to pitch your tent between two closely growing trees, &quot;space&quot; when there are a lot of people coming over to have a huge party, and there are so many tents that you don't have a space for your tent. Am I right?


----------



## Kevman

coconutpalm said:
			
		

> After reading GenJen's two links, I come to the conclusion that &quot;space&quot; generally have more sense of regular shape, while &quot;room&quot; expresses the idea that the capacity is of no regular shape.


That's very perceptive, coconutpalm! Although I would clarify that 'space' has a connotation of describing an area of a definite size, while with 'room' the size of the area is less defined (other than the fact that it is too small for the tents!).

I hope that's a clarification, anyway!


----------



## mimi2

Hi,
How can I differentiate between these two words "room" and "space"?
Are they the same? Are they exchangeable?
"The wide appeal of sports is shown by the large amount of room/space given them in newspapers and magazines, and on television and radio"
Thanks a lot.


----------



## .   1

In the context that you give the words are virtually identical and you would require other words to give any conditional or specific or contextual hooks.

.,,


----------



## diogerepus

A: Save *room* for dessert. 
B: Don't worry! There is plenty of *space* for more. 

Can 'space' be used as the same meaning as 'room' in this context?


----------



## languageGuy

It sure can.


----------



## linlon

Hi,
Can 'space' be used in the sentence instead of 'room'?
'Do you have any *room/space* left for dessert?' 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## bassoonery

Yes but space is a little more informal because it creates a rather graphic image of the contents of your stomach!


----------



## linlon

Thank you bassoonery. But I don't quite understand "because it creates a rather graphic image of the contents of your stomach!". Could you please explain that?
Thank you


----------



## bassoonery

> But I don't quite understand "because it creates a rather graphic image of the contents of your stomach!". Could you please explain that?


 
I mean that if someone asks if you have enough space, then people immediately have an image in their head of whether your stomach is full up enough with food. This kind of image is not really very nice at a dinner table!

But all I wanted to say was that space is not wrong.


----------



## linlon

Hi,
Thank you very much for your clear explanation. So you mean It's better to say "Do you have any *room *left for dessert?" It's more polite and wouldn't give the kind of image as "space" did.


----------



## bassoonery

Yeah that's right!


----------



## linlon

Hi,bassoonery 
Let me thank you again for all your replies to my question. You have been so helpful!


----------



## nangueyra

ILOVEZNZ said:


> Thanks.......But one more question, is space a countable noun while room is not?


----------

